# Taking puppy home tomorrow - tips for car ride?



## Mommytofour (Jan 21, 2013)

We are picking up our 10 week old little girl tomorrow. I have about a 2.5 hour car ride to get her home from the breeders. My dad is driving with me so I won't be alone (this is a nice bonus for some " retro " father daughter time). Any words of advice, caution, etc? She hasn't really been crated at the breeders (x-pen) and has only had some brief car rides to the vet. Thanks!
Bev (from northern nj)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bring towels and hold her on your lap. has she ever been in a car?

we had a 10 hour drive home after we got our hav... with 2 kids also. lol

HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I second the towels and letting her sit in your lap. She will bond with you faster. Don't forget the collar and leash so she can pee or poo. Make sure she is not fed that morning (prior to picking her up). Snuggle pup up in something soft. Oh what fun! The memories of little pups......you have your work cut out for you for the next year! Happy times!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a friend drive when I picked up Beau -- so that we could snuggle and get to know each other (it was only an hour or so ride). It worked for me! And, strangely I think -- he also bonded with my friend who drove us!! He doesn't see her very often, but when he does, he is over-the-top excited. He doesn't whimper with joy for just anyone . . .

Have a great time!!!


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Take a small blanket or towel to rub on Mommy and the other pups. Their smell will give your new pup a little bit of comfort/familiarity during an intimidating new experience. Be prepared for possible car sickness.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. It's so exciting!!  Enjoy your first meeting with your sweet new girl!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be the voice of opposition here. Your lap is NOT a safe place for your puppy. Get a cosy, soft-sided carrier and have the puppy ride home in that.

It's a shame your breeder didn't already introduce the pup to a carrier, but it's stillbetter safe than sorry.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Just on the odd chance that you get a car puker....bring LOTS of wet wipes (towels, paper towels, etc.). I thought I brought lots with me and we ended up going through everything I brought in the first 10 minutes...basically by the time the hour or so drive ended...there was puke everywhere. Poor guy. Poor me. Poor car. What a mess. I swear, me and my baby bonded in puke.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> I'll be the voice of opposition here. Your lap is NOT a safe place for your puppy. Get a cosy, soft-sided carrier and have the puppy ride home in that.
> 
> It's a shame your breeder didn't already introduce the pup to a carrier, but it's stillbetter safe than sorry.


yeah I agree , this is something breeders should be doing prior to delivery. A systematic desensitization is so easy to do, and at an early age it can be the difference between having a dog that loves car rides or one that gets anxious or sick all the time. If you pup hasn't had any "experience" prior , I might tend to bend the safety rules this once , just to give a positive experience for the little booger. Sue me if something bad happens . lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Within days of arriving home safely hopefully ,lol, here is a program for desensitization. 

Although car sickness may appear to be a health issue, if it re-occurs it can become a
learned behavior problem. The dog begins to associate the car with feeling sick and will
proceed to vomit on each consecutive trip.
Treatment for Car Sickness
If the dog is afraid to get into the car follow this desensitization program.
Leave both the driver's side and passenger doors open. Place a trail of small healthy
treats from the door of the house, into the car and out the other door. The treats
should get bigger as you get closer to the car, largest and tastiest in the car and
smaller on the way out. Use a long life line for safety purposes when necessary and
let the dog set the pace. If you push him. you'll slow down your progress.
When this step is successful, close the passenger door and allow the dog to follow
the trail of treats in and out of the car with one door closed.
Next, stand beside the driver's door as the dog follows the trail in and out of the car.
Now you can place a special treat on the seat where the dog will sit, using
something that will take more time for the dog to eat. When he gets into his seat,
slip in beside him and close the door. As soon as the dog finishes his special treat,
open the door and allow him to get out.
Now you can begin to desensitize the dog to the moving vehicle.
Get in the car beside the dog, feed him a few small healthy treats and get out.
Get in the car beside the dog, turn on the engine, feed him a few treats, turn off the
engine and get out.
Next leave the engine on for five minutes, slowly feeding him treats and get out.
Get in the car beside the dog, turn on the engine, back down the driveway, drive
back up, feed the dog a few treats and get out.
• Next go to the end of the block and follow the same pattern.
Now, go around the block and follow the same pattern.
If the dog drools or vomits, you've moved too quickly. Pretend it did not happen,
take a break, go back to your last point of success and proceed more slowly. If you
get upset, you'll add to the negativity of the experience. 
At this point you'll want to make the destination of your first trip special tor the
dog, to create a positive association with the car. Take the dog to the park for a
game of 'fetch/ or to visit his favorite friend.
A dog that gets sick ever}' time he gets into a car is conditioned to get sick, and we
have to change this conditioning. After spending time in the car again and again, the
dog will no longer associate the car with feeling sick. It's crucial to increase time
and distance gradually, but the more repetitions you can fit in, the quicker you'll
solve the problem. Praise and reward the dog for each step of progress and ignore
any negative behavior.
In some cases "Gravol" can help but only use it at the advice of your veterinarian. In
other cases, putting newspaper on the dog's seat can help due to the charcoal in the
paper. In all cases, it's important to set the dog up to succeed by moving slowly,
keep the excitement level low and eliminate all negativity.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

I see you are from New Jersey. You might want to google the pet seat belt law in your state.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

New Jersey... Oh yeah... you better check that. A loose little dog is never a great idea. Even a cardboard box next to you is better than in your lap. A crate is best, though.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Agree, some sort of car pet restraint seat as you are in NJ.
Paper towels too.
Look forward to pics! Have fun!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I brought both a create and I had a laundry basket it my car . It happened to work out great because my Mom was able to have the basket on her lap and have her hands available to pet. There were times that Zoey wanted to play and started climbing up moms arms so the basket was like a open top create. I brought a leash for a stop along the way. Tell the breeder not to feed her much before the drive it helps with car sickness. I had a water bowl, towels, toys and a blanket that was sent home from the breeder. Our drive was about 4 hr.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am picking up Leo tomorrow as well. He is 10 weeks old and has
been on several shorter car trips with his breeder. He will have
a 5 hour trip tomorrow. I have packed EVERYTHING I can think 
of for the trip home but this morning I chickened out and called
my daughter to accompany me. I decided I would feel more 
comfortable with an extra set of hands.

Good luck to you as you bring your new puppy home!


----------



## Mommytofour (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy to report we had a very smooth car ride. I did end up holding Keeper in my lap. My rationale was that we want to crate train her very soon and did not want to introduce the crate and have it be a traumatic experience. About 90 min in she had a minor throw up but it was contained to a towel (great recommendation). Otherwise she rested quietly. She had a nice sniff around our kitchen and is now taking a much needed nap before our kids come home. Thanks for all of your advice and I do vow crate her on future car rides. More Pictures coming soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad the trip home went well. Enjoy Keeper and post pictures soon!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! glad to hear all went well!!! Can't wait to hear how the first afternoon/evening goes!!!


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to hear you had a positive experience!!


----------

